# Native Action against CP in Salmon Arm BC



## dirtyfacedan (Apr 20, 2009)

the Secwepemcw Nation is near Salmon Arm BC, a couple hours east of Kamloops, in the Shuswap area. The Secwepemcw Nation is calling on others to stand with them against CP rail, and highway development on their traditional lands. 

Support request here.... Secwepemcw Protect Ancestors from CP Rail & Highway Expansion | No Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics On Stolen Native Land

"Sisters, brothers and supporters, we are writing this letter for support of the Secwpemcw people. We ask for you’re assistance to protect the ancestor from the (CPR) Canadian Pacific Railway and the Trans-Canada Highway Corridor Project. We are stopping further development on our territory. Archeologists have uncovered artifacts that are thousands of years old along with a woman that has been there for 7,500 yrs. We have to protect our way of life and our traditional burial grounds. We are in need of some financial support to feed the people and to build a structure so we have a campsite set up for information and visitors.

We have reinstated a care taker to get the remains and artifacts back from the museums. As we all know, the remains and artifacts are all over the world, it will be a large job to under take but we accept the challenge. The remains and artifacts will be brought back to Secwepmec Territory and to be reburied near the location of being found."


----------

